# تصميم السياره وتوفير الحمايه pdf



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (29 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمايه والامان في الاشاره المروريه جميل ومفيد ومصور 

اسئلكم الدعاء للعراق


----------



## رحيم الخاقاني (1 أبريل 2006)

*بناء الثقة بين العراقيين اهم المهام*

اتمنى لك ولكل اهل العراق ان يعيشوا بسلام وابديت اعجابا شديدا بالجماهير العراقية التي لا تخشى الموت عندما شاهدت امس مباراة من الدوري العراقي نقلتها قناة رياضية عراقية فضاية بالمباشر
وكان الملعب ممتلي تماما في مدينة كربلاء


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (1 أبريل 2006)

اشكرك اخويه رحيم على المشاركه الجميله


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (21 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخ مصطفى
اللهم احفظ العراق والعراقين ولا تصلط عليهم من لايرحمهم 
واهلك اعداء الدين من المرتزقة والكافرين
الهم ارجع الامان الى الى بلد النبياء


----------



## هرطوق (23 يوليو 2006)

أشكرك مصطفى
و المجد للمقاومة العراقية الباسلة


----------



## abdouvbrag (23 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جدا يابشمهندس


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (1 يناير 2007)

العفو اخي الكريم وشكرا على المشاركه


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## عداس (2 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا الغالى


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (2 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخي عداس على مشاركتك


----------



## سجاد العراقي (3 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز .


----------



## محمد ابو مالك (3 أكتوبر 2007)

اللهم انصر العراق واهله على الكفار والمرتزقه والمارقين


----------

